# another belt-drive



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Lynskey Crosstown. No can link pics, so go here > http://www.lynskeyperformance.com/b/pages/2009-products/utility/houseblend-crosstown.php


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Expensive...I like that it can take up to 38c tires....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't get it. A solution in search of a problem.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

At least you don't have to carry a chain-breaker.

But that is only a *belt-drive* compatible frameset, who markets the belt crankset and cog? Hmm, I wonder if the cog can be threaded to regular wheels?

When it was time to change my garage door motor, the guy ask me if I wanted the regular chain drive or belt drive. I chose belt and it was indeed very quiet.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> At least you don't have to carry a chain-breaker.
> 
> But that is only a *belt-drive* compatible frameset, who markets the belt crankset and cog?
> 
> When it was time to change my garage door motor, the guy ask me if I wanted the regular chain drive or belt drive. I chose belt and it was indeed very quiet.


Gates in Denver I believe. You also don't need to lube it. 

http://www.carbondrivesystems.com/


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Chains are so 20th century.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Reading from the link Bocephus gave, you have to have a split frame to install the belt! ....so you cannot retrofit. If this catches on, our bikes will suddenly become vintage.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

midlife_xs's said:


> Reading from the link Bocephus gave, you have to have a split frame to install the belt! ....so you cannot retrofit. If this catches on, our bikes will suddenly become vintage.


Yeah...no way to break the belt so some manufacturers are making bikes that have a break near the rear dropout.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Expensive....


"_This is the perfect 3rd bike_..."

frame-only price $2195


thanks Lynskey!!


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Yea I looked at Spt MTB with a Gates drive until I found the price of the carbon parts (you know you need more than one Chainring and cog)

Check this out.. rear Cog $115 Clcik

Front Ring $125... Click

Could make your gearing expensive...

C


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

No obvious need to upgrade, if one could call a belt drive an upgrade, when properly maintained chains can be very dependable. Boutique bike if I ever saw one!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Alx said:


> No obvious need to upgrade, if one could call a belt drive an upgrade, when properly maintained chains can be very dependable. Boutique bike if I ever saw one!


So what do people think? Are carbon belts here to stay like 29ers or are they a passing fad?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I say fad because it will only work with SS/Fixed/Internal geared hubs...since derailleur bikes still require a chain, I say fad or a very niche market...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I say fad because it will only work with SS/Fixed/Internal geared hubs...since derailleur bikes still require a chain, I say fad or a very niche market...


On that note, is there a internal hub rugged enough to use off-road or at least for something other than casual commuting?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> On that note, is there a internal hub rugged enough to use off-road or at least for something other than casual commuting?


I've never tried any but I've read, and heard, that the Rohloff hub is extremely durable...The downside is the cost...it's extremely expensive...

I'm not sure about the Shimano Nexus hubs...I know they have different models


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've never tried any but I've read, and heard, that the Rohloff hub is extremely durable...The downside is the cost...it's extremely expensive...
> 
> I'm not sure about the Shimano Nexus hubs...I know they have different models


I have the 3 speed and 7 speed versions on various cruisers and tandems, but not sure they'd be all that durable off-road or for anything that involved high mile riding. The gearing range is also not very great. I always want a lower gear than any of them have for hills.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> I've never tried any but I've read, and heard, that the Rohloff hub is extremely durable...The downside is the cost...it's extremely expensive...
> 
> I'm not sure about the Shimano Nexus hubs...I know they have different models


Rohloffs are, for now, the only durable of-road option. But yes they're crazy expensive and heavier than a lightweight cassette/der. setup. There's also some whining over on mtbr about maintenance, repair costs, etc.

Shimano's Alfine group is a nice option for lightweight offroad - its available with a disc mount as well. However I rode with a buddy who tried one on a recent dirt ride and it busted in 2 places by the end of the ride, so he had to SS it back to the cars. Maybe not so good for tough rides far from civilization.

I see belt-drives + internal hubs as a great option for city riding. Not quite there yet for dirt, imo.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> I see belt-drives + internal hubs as a great option for city riding. Not quite there yet for dirt, imo.


Yeah...that sounds like a good summation. Still...if I had a ton of $$ I'd pic up one of those Spot Built SSs just because.  Still loving the Redline though. I upgraded grips to a pair of those Ergons. Love them so far. They make a huge difference in hand numbness for me.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> Rohloffs are, for now, the only durable of-road option. But yes they're crazy expensive and heavier than a lightweight cassette/der. setup. There's also some whining over on mtbr about maintenance, repair costs, etc.
> 
> Shimano's Alfine group is a nice option for lightweight offroad - its available with a disc mount as well. However I rode with a buddy who tried one on a recent dirt ride and it busted in 2 places by the end of the ride, so he had to SS it back to the cars. Maybe not so good for tough rides far from civilization.
> 
> I see belt-drives + internal hubs as a great option for city riding. Not quite there yet for dirt, imo.


I'm really attracted to the idea of an internal hub, but there are too many compromises right now. Plus, it's s weird weight distribution, all in the back. Junk in the trunk.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

What kind of efficiency compared to chain/cogs? Looks like it would be very quiet. 

If not for the split stay problem, would this fit on a regular fixed gear frame?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> What kind of efficiency compared to chain/cogs? Looks like it would be very quiet.
> 
> If not for the split stay problem, would this fit on a regular fixed gear frame?


Wouldn't see why not?

From Gates' site:

How do I retro-fit a Carbon Drive System onto my current frame?
In order to retrofit a Carbon Drive System to a frame, you may need to modify the rear triangle. The belt cannot be broken and reattached, so for a standard rear triangle, you’ll need a way to get the belt through the frame. Belts also need adjustment for installation and tensioning. Several ways of doing this are: horizontal dropouts (track forks), eccentric bottom brackets, or eccentric hubs.

Do I need a special crank or hub to use with a Carbon Drive System?
No, the sprockets for the Carbon Drive System have been engineered to fit onto many stock cranks and hubs. The front sprockets are made to fit both 4 bolt and 5 bolt cranks, and the rear sprockets have been designed to fit a standard Shimano 9-splined rear hub. There will also be several other options for internally geared hub mounting in the near future. Please click here to view our product line.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*S&s?*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Wouldn't see why not?
> 
> From Gates' site:
> 
> ...


S&S should come up with a couple kit for this.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> S&S should come up with a couple kit for this.


yeah that would be ideal for this application--lots nicer than having a break in the back of your dropout--though the Spot Brand one seems to have designed a special removable dropout for their belt frames that takes care of that issue.

http://www.bikebiz.com/news/28981/Spot-joins-Orange-with-belt-drive


> Chains may get a bad press because they wear, they need frequent lubing and hence they're 'oily' and attract dirt, but they are super efficient at the transmission of power. In 1897, Professor R.C. Carpenter of Cornell University conducted experiments which showed that even a well-worn chain was up to 98 per efficient.
> 
> In 1930, the National Physical Laboratory at Teddington measured the efficiency of a bush roller chain as between 98.1 and 98.9 percent.
> According to a 1998 paper by Matt Kidd and others, delivered at the Engineering of Sport conference at Heriot Watt University, a bicycle chain is 98 percent efficient.
> ...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> S&S should come up with a couple kit for this.


check it out...they already have one


> First, the Five Star. The ultra-clean looking frame is Columbus XCR Stainless Steel with a Gates Carbon Belt Drive, but the bits are modern “old school” with wood rims and and a wood handlebarhere), leather seat. The dropouts have an integrated chain tensioner…but wait, that’s not a chain, how do you get that into the rear triangle? Why, an S&S coupler of course! Located on the drive-side seatstay, the coupler allows you to pass the belt through the frame and onto the drivetrain.


https://www.bikerumor.com/2008/08/29/fixie-shows-off-2009-singlespeed-racer-bikes/











<img src=https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/rusty_1.jpg>


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fixed said:


> S&S should come up with a couple kit for this.


like this? Custom builder Curtlo displayed his take on belt drive at this year's Handmade show in Portland.

here's a shot I took of his commuter / cargo frame w/Rohloff hub.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> check it out...they already have one


any builder can retrofit for ya, theoretically.


----------



## NeoMatrix (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got a Lynskey Crosstown, and expect to build it up with the Carbondrive belt system within a week or so. I already have a Lynskey Pro29 29er mountain bike with the belt drive, by far the best MTB I have ever ridden. Absolutely silent on the trail, no maintenance, and 19 pounds. 

I will post pictures as soon as I am done...stay tuned.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*The main advantage*

A belt drive is a great way to deal with super muddy conditions, which most of us street faring fixie riders don't have to deal with enough to justify it. I'd use it for my SS MTB, or if I was crazy enough to race a fixed or SS cross bike. Then again, I don't ride on muddy trails, and only occasionally race on them, so I can save some serious $'s!

The wear advantage is noteworthy, but not worth the cost IMHO.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Tig said:


> A belt drive is a great way to deal with super muddy conditions, which most of us street faring fixie riders don't have to deal with enough to justify it. I'd use it for my SS MTB, or if I was crazy enough to race a fixed or SS cross bike. Then again, I don't ride on muddy trails, and only occasionally race on them, so I can save some serious $'s!
> 
> The wear advantage is noteworthy, but not worth the cost IMHO.



Where have you been hiding? It's great to see you posting again...


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Howdy, Dave!
Nice to see ya again! 
Well, I occasionally lurk the forums when things get slow at work, but try not to clutter them up with my blabbering! I did enjoy the threads where you and a few others met up and rode from Ft. Worth a few months back. 

Although I don't ride as much as I used to, I try to get at least half of my rides on the fixie (red Soma Rush), or the SS 29'er MTB when the dirt sounds tasty. I've been jones'n to get back into guitars lately, so that is consuming some of my online time. 

I was layed off back in May, then again from UTMB when hurricane Ike showed up, but am currently doing some contract work in IT security in downtown Houston. They've built some great MUT's along the bayou here that don't get crowded.

Remember when we rode through Seabrook, over the bridge, and stopped on the Kemah Boardwalk for a break? Well, the Boardwalk is being put back together, but the Seabrook side took a huge beating. I rode there a few days after they opened the roads, and the debris from the destroyed houses was stacked along the road so high, it was like cruising down the death star trench. Now, a few months later, everything is coming back together quickly. My house only suffered some tree limb damage, so we feel very fortunate.

Anyway, let me know if you have any road trips in this area and we can get a ride together.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'd love to ride again...We'll have to come up with a plan...It's warmer down your way this time of year so I'll come to you 

When the hurricane hit and they mentioned Seabrook and Kemah, I thought about the ride you. T-doc and I did.....Those areas were hit hard...


----------

